# Thoughts about model shows.



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 24, 2011)

Gentlemen

With the NAMES show looming there has been a theme that I have noticed alot recently. The club I belong to has reserved 6 tables for the show. In trying to get other members to bring and show there projects the members seem to have an attitude that "nobody would want to see my stuff" or "look what that guy does, I only do this". If everybody thought that way there would only be one guy showing his stuff at NAMES. These same members, and I'm sure this applies to alot of you, build simple wobblers and those sterling engines, and many of Elmers air engines to a very high degree of precision. I feel that people who have never made anything walk the shows looking at Mr. Colannas, Britnells, and Detrichs engines because thats what gets people in the door. Then they see these less complicated projects and inquire about them and get a feeling that maybe I can do this one. Then they go home and try it and find it is possible.

Another member said that showing his stuff made him feel like he was bragging about what he does. I must admit it feels good when somebody compliments what you do. It feels even better when someone asks you how you did something and you can help them with an idea or a setup that helps them along to. The reason I go is to talk to people so I can improve and to help people so they can improve. 

There is always going to be someone better and someone worse. That just means that there is someone to talk to so you can get better and also means there are people who would like some help. If presented with the opportunity, get your stuff down to a show (any show) and let it be seen. Let people ask questions and you might just help someone out. Shows are about promoting the hobby by showing what can be accomplished, where to start, and providing a support system for the beginner. Beginners need to see the simple stuff that most feel are unworthy or to simple for the show. 


OK, Im done


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve, I agree totally with your post. One other aspect is that whether it is a local smaller show or one of the larger regional shows like NAMES or Cabin Fever, there are usually kids there as well. While we as hobbyists can appreciate the intricacies of more complex projects, I often find that the kids are just as drawn to the simpler projects perhaps because they don't seem so out of reach as you have already pointed out. As we all know from our own experiences, there is just something about turning a flywheel and seeing all the other parts move, or letting them play with a simple finger engine that fascinates...and somewhere in some of them a spark may be ignited...and a new generation of engineers or inventors is begun. We must share the simple things and interest others in this hobby or the hobby will slowly dwindle away. As the saying goes.... To the world you may be one person, but to one person you may be the world.

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 24, 2011)

> There is always going to be someone better and someone worse. That just means that there is someone to talk to so you can get better and also means there are people who would like some help. If presented with the opportunity, get your stuff down to a show (any show) and let it be seen. Let people ask questions and you might just help someone out. Shows are about promoting the hobby by showing what can be accomplished, where to start, and providing a support system for the beginner. Beginners need to see the simple stuff that most feel are unworthy or to simple for the show.



Steve I guess the best advise I can give to a new exhibitor is just do it ! Or jump in the water is fine. Exhibiting can be frustrating tiring etc. sometimes we feel misunderstood. learning to talk to people can take time. reading them knowing what to say. Even after 8 years doing this I feel like still have beginner engines. I try to get folks , especially kids interested and give kids of all ages a basic understanding of what I have. 
I started exhibiting summer of '03 a humble display of IIRC 3 engines Lucy, Webster (another oscillator) and mini kin. My first feelings were excitement It was a brand new Show "Iron Fever" followed by fear OMG is anyone going to pay attention to my tiny simple display! Well I set up and talked to folk a bit then went off to do a seminar. I come back from the seminar and my wife is all exited. You HAVE to figure a way to elevate the display! Guys are absolutely standing on there heads to see Lucy run. My hand full of see through engines are a hit. and folks love the simplicity of my tin can turbine. The best reward is when a kid takes Dad by the hand to go home and make one. 
I will not say that exhibiting is easy there is the packing, the travel ,you do not get to see a lot of the show, I find myself almost never eating lunch I just snack as I can all day and I am on my feet most of the day. and like I said sometime you feel misunderstood. 
But the I can do reactions especially from young folk is why I go. And I love the looks of amazement i get. So i continue . Now I just need to find time to finish building a few new engines. 
my display at the NEMES Show this year.





Tin


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 24, 2011)

aermotor8  said:
			
		

> very nice display tin, and i assume that would be mrs tin with you?
> 
> chuck




Cuz' if it ain't, you are SOOOO busted Tin. :big:

Several years ago, I was talked into persuaded to display a couple of engines that I had made at a local festival that the town was hosting at the fair grounds. I was a bit reluctant to do so for many of the same reasons that have already been mentioned. I have never considered my engines to be of the caliber that would warrant any attention from anyone but was proud of the fact that I would be honoring my Father and Grandfather by doing so. They had both been involved with steam engines and machine shops their entire lives. They even manufactured one lung air compressors for the war effort in their shop back in the forties. Anyway, I took three of my engines, one was actually a hand built electric motor that was a Freshman high school shop class project, and set them up on my assigned table. The festival was over a weekend and the first day was rather boring with only smatters of viewers. That was about to change. On the second day of the show it was non-stop from the time that the doors opened until closing. The young people, quite a few of them smaller kids, came by in droves and then returned with their parents in tow. It was such a delight to explain each of the engines and to demonstrate how they worked and even discuss the tooling required to make each one with the older, more serious attendees. Later that year, I stopped in to visit the high school shop instructor and he told me that the number of kids taking his class had increased to near capacity and he was pretty confident that it was due to my having shown my engines at that festival. He stated that based on his having overheard many of the students talking about them and seeing a lot of them trying to emulate them. You talk about a shot of pride and renewed enthusiasm! I was invited to displayed at that festival the following year as well and would like to think that in some small way it sparked an interest in perhaps a few of the more inquiring imaginations. I have not 'shown' at any other event since then but I may one of these days, that is if I can just convince myself that my work is up to standard. ;D :big: :bow:


BC1
Jim


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 24, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> I stopped in to visit the high school shop instructor and he told me that the number of kids taking his class had increased to near capacity and he was pretty confident that it was due to my having shown my engines at that festival.




This is exactly what I was trying to convey. Doesn't take much to inspire young minds.


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 24, 2011)

I attended NAMES for many years, but have be unable to for a number of years now. It is a long way from New Mexico.

You are exhibiting for two different groups. Your peers who may also be exhibiting there and the general public who support the show by paying at the gate. The more engines shown of ANY kind the bigger the draw to the show. When I was attending the ratio the public to exhibitors to public uses to be about 3 or 4 to 1 as I recall. The simple engines have a bit draw because they are items that the yet to be builder can look at and envision that it is something that they can do while the complex engines are so complex that the I could never do that complex sets in.

Something that I used to do that was very popular was to clean out the reject parts box and take it with me. These were parts that I made over because of an OOPS. out of tolerance or just decided to do something different along the way. Some were only partway done so you could see the parent material on one end of a crankshaft for example. Collect a dozen or two of these items a put them in a shallow tray. An old cake pan with maybe a clean shop towel on the bottom works well. Add a little TOUCH ME sign with them that these parts can be touched, played with, fondled etc. Every where they go there are DO NOT TOUCH signs and it is a welcome relief to be able to touch something. If some of the parts are left overs from something that you are displaying then they are helpful for show and tell moments. If the part gets dropped you are not out anything as it came from the reject pile anyway. 

Have a great time everyone.

Gail in NM


----------



## Cedge (Apr 24, 2011)

Tin
As you know, I've got several thousands of dollars tied up in engines that I've collected over the years. I've also got a couple of fairly decent pieces that I've built myself. I've exhibited them at Cabin Fever and a number of smaller local shows over the past several years. I've always encouraged touching, albeit under my watchful eye. It's fun to see some poor kid's eyes light up when I tell them to touch, especially after mom or dad have just scolded him or her for their natural reaction to curiosity. 

With that sort of conspiracy fully engaged, the questions flow easily from those young minds and you can see it when a light goes on. Sure, it's cost me a few repairs, mostly because I didn't attend to the child closely enough, but I'm betting heavily I've triggered a latent bent for engineering in more than one youngster along the way. The adults often have a hard time asking questions, but once the ice is broken with a child, they often ask questions that find you scrambling to answer properly. That is when you know you're having a great day at the show....LOL.

The Jensen model 51 power plant is always a real crowd magnet and I run it regularly at local shows. Several times during any given day, there will be a kid who shows more than the average interest in how it works. Those are the ones I invite behind the table to become my assistant "engineer" and to help me operate the engine. The pride and excitement such an invitation creates in a kid is almost beyond description. It's astounded almost every parent of every child I've introduced to steam on a personal hands on basis. I guess it's the grandfather in me..... I have as much fun as the children expereince from the event.

I agree with the previous posters.... simplicity is the key to letting the uninitiated know that wonderful things are indeed possible with little experience. The complex things give them an insight into how far one can go. One without the other would leave everyone unfulfilled. 

Steve


----------



## Dave G (Apr 24, 2011)

The look on the young face when he turned the crank of my Silver Bullet was absolutely priceless. First he asked me if it ran and when I told him yes and he could start it if he liked he was less skeptical. One crank and off it ran. That's why I exhibit at shows. Sure, it's nice to have people admire your work, but when you inspire a young mind it makes it all worthwhile. 
I haven't been to Cabin Fever for a few years now but a while back my son and I went and setup our engines there. After setup on friday my son of 16 at the time came up missing. I found him at the helm of the African Queen. He had been watching the fellows run their ships in the water hole they setup each year and was approached by one of the ship owners. He asked my son if he would like to run a ship for him and that was what he was doing when I found him. Something my son will never forget nor will I. That's what I like about shows. The good people. As a side note, this gentleman related to me a story about his African Queen. He was at a show with his boat, which is a scale model of the one used in the movie obviously, with all the dirt and grime of the real one. He said a fellow asked him why his boat was so dirty and why he didn't clean it up to look like all the other beautiful ships at the show. He was met with a very puzzled look when he tried to explain that his boat was an exact copy of the movie boat and if it was clean and pretty it wouldn't be the Queen. I don't think the guy ever saw the movie and he didn't get it. 
As for me, I like all the displays. From the complex to the simple, doesn't matter. Just being able to hang around like minded people makes going worthwhile. Don't worry about that nick or gouge that shouldn't be there, I like to call them character marks anyways, bring them to display. I want to see them. Dave


----------



## slkride (Apr 24, 2011)

Amen to the above post

    I have a small steam whistle I keep out in front of my display and always ask the little ones if they would like to toot it, the smile that comes on their face is priceless. then that breaks the Ice and gets dad or grandpa talking and away we go. How much fun can you have and be still legal.


----------



## steamer (Apr 24, 2011)

And you don't necessarily need to be an "expert" in what your displaying.

My display was a simple scraping demo....just making it flat...and explained it as such.  IM NO EXPERT IN IT....said so as I did it.

I met three master scrapers who all wanted to talk about it....2 grabbed the scraper and gave me a lesson on this and that...it was great fun.  And I learned alot too. No one thought less of me, I was eager to learn.

When ever I bring an engine or otherwise to a show... " I " learn something too....and I always like that...

Oh and Tin....That sweatshirt has be commandeered by my wife...its worn a lot I might add ;D

Dave


----------



## shred (Apr 24, 2011)

I've never been to one of the shows, but does anybody demo actually making parts? Sort of how the artist exhibitions are more interesting when the artist is doing their thing versus sitting in a booth. It might be tricky with the safety and all, but could be interesting to have somebody turning out wobblers or whatever on-site.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Apr 24, 2011)

I was at a show in 2005 with my Dad, and a little boy kept coming up and playing with Dad's red steam engine. The boy kept saying "That sure is a nice little steam engine".

After about the 10th time the boy said it, Dad picked it up, handed it to the boy, and said "here you go, it's yours".

That was one very proud little kid.
I had to snap a picture of it, it was priceless.

While I understand the need to protect the beautiful work of many of the magnificent models that get displayed at shows, I was always glad that Dad preferred to allow anyone to touch any engine. In the past, I commonly recruited boys with interest to be "chief steam engineer for the day", and let them operate all of Dad's engines and show others how they work.

Kids just love that stuff, and so do I, since I guess I am still that little boy inside, with that same facination with steam engines.
Building steam engines is a lot of fun. Training the steam engine builders of tommorow is even more fun.

I buff the fingerprints off the surfaces, and oil the engines up every year.
Some of the engines have a few road scars, but I prefer that the emphasis be on the interaction with the people and training the next generation, since that is what I enjoy the most.

Pat J


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 25, 2011)

Shred: To some extent demos are done. There is a woodworking club that attends Cabin Fever they get kids involved in wood turning. and there was a guy making parts on a treadle lathe near me @ CF a couple years ago. The cnc guys also do some demo at CF. 
Tin
Dave: soooo you lost your shirt!!!!
Tin


----------



## steamer (Apr 25, 2011)

Well,,,,,I know where it is anyway ;D

Dave


----------



## Jadecy (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been a vendor for a couple years but I always bring some of my personal models to show off. 

I try to bring a few things that the kids can look at and touch. We have a nice cutaway model of a stirling engine to demonstrate the operation. I try to bring the sherline CNC mill and lathe to show a machine in motion as well. I disconnect the cnc and let the kids crank the handles too and explain the 3 axis on the mill.

I haven't had time lately but I was one of the participants in the "team build #1". I machined bearing blocks for that engine.

It isn't too difficult to get most kids interested. I try to engage them by having them do something even if it is just holding and examining a casting. Bring a couple scrapped parts that they can pick up and turn around.

It is always a good time talking to people that have similar interests! Hope to see many of you there!!!


----------



## duckman (May 3, 2011)

I do not believe in the do not touch, its not quite the same but I have an expensive kit car and I love to go to car shows and its the same thing the kids are TOLD NOT TO TOUCH!!! well when they get to my car and there parents don't know what kind of car I have and the kids tell them I ask do you want to sit in it and its amazing when the parents see them in my car and the cameras come out, it also pisses off all the DO NOT TOUCHER'S who do not see that doing this it keeps the kids interested and off the TV and video games. I was at a very large show in Worcester, MA and was told they don't like people letting kids in there cars I told him to take his trailer queen home and put the cover back on. :big:


----------



## Heatherrose (May 3, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> .....that is if I can just convince myself that my work is up to standard.




What is this standard, you speak of, and who is it that holds it?

​


----------



## Dave G (May 4, 2011)

There once was a time when Tiger Woods couldn't hit a golfball, Wayne Gretzky couldn't skate, and Michael Jordan couldn't make the basketball team. What made them great was a desire to learn as much as they could about their chosen profession and lots of practice. Each and every project we build is a learning expirience and our skills will increase accordingly. One thing to keep in mind is this model engine building hobby isn't easy, accomplished machinists go through the same struggles as the novice. Getting an engine to run can be a challenge, whether it be steam, hot air or IC and anyone who has accomplished this feat should be very proud of themselves. 
 I like to scratch build my own designs and until the engine is running I don't really know if it will end up being an engine worthy of display or shoved in the closet. If I leave a nick or gouge here or there sometimes I will go back and clean it up or make a replacement, sometimes I don't. There is no standard for our hobby as far as I'm concerned, only different skill levels.
We should all try to increase our skills, and the novice should never try to compare himself or herself to the truely great ones. I'm sure the great ones all remember that first day they walked into a machine shop or bought their first lathe and didn't know how to turn it on. I think this is why they are always willing to help.
 My favorite mentors were the ones who knew they didn't know it all and learned something from everything they did. 
 Well enough of my dribble, Dave


----------



## Heatherrose (May 4, 2011)

Dave G  said:
			
		

> ...and the novice should never try to compare himself or herself to the truely great ones.




...and the truly great ones will never consider themselves to be such.

​


----------

